

Proof of YouTube Control on Free Speech - DeerSpotter

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=kLMYOyoMHCQ<p>Video, Streams differently on different computers. Different Quality Levels detected and buffering overload.<p>I dont understand why though...
======
slater
Care to elaborate? Beyond conspiracy-theory-esque "OMG FREE SPEECH UNDER FIRE"
bs?

------
husamia
I thought you were going to say some videos blocked from some users and not
from others!

